# Mods loose in Suffolk!



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/shawn.html



Guys - dust off the Mod's it's race time this weekend! Track has been re-honed all rails are .013 +/- .001 !!!!




Great new's for this race ---Race day will be sponsored by Reynolds Wrap! Details when you arrive!




SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT - HC Slots, producer of the V1 and other great products, also has a HUGE announcement at this race! In the tune of $100 bucks! More info when you arrive!




The V1 Viper will be legal for the support race, Compression Super Stock.




We will be voting on the legality of the V1 for the remainder of the races. If you are not here (why would you miss it??) please let us know your feelings!












Times: 

Friday - Track will open any time for practice any time, just give me a heads up if you're coming. 

Saturday track opens at 7:30. Tech at 10:30am, with CM round robin racing starting first! The computer will run this race, round robin format with rotation starting in Red lane and going to yellow. 1 min between heats. This will keep things moving along nicely. Mod's to immediately follow.





Manning Bridge Rd is open now, your GPS will lead you here or follow directions:





- US-58

- Turn LEFT onto MANNING RD / VA-645. 3.1 miles

- End at 1524 Manning Rd Suffolk, VA 23434





some house keeping rules for everyone please....

1.Keep your pit's clean....space is limited....we'll have room for everyone don't worry about that.
2.PLEASE, PLEASE.... no shoes on the carpet! IF YOU DO YOU DON'T EAT, AND YOU DON'T WANT TO MISS THE MISSES COOKING! 

3.Don't let the chickens or ducks in the garage, and keep an eye out for our new enemy, the skunk! 





Look forward to seeing you all here, it's going to be fast fun times


----------



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

Shawn Molter stepped up to host Mods again, after doing them in November. This time, he had spent a lot of time honing the track, and the improved condition of the rails on his new routed Robby Whiteed track led to greatly improved results, up and down the field. The Mods are sometimes rather fragile, especially when slapping walls at the speeds they attain. 1/32nd racer, Cory D. was back for another go with the club, and was getting the hang of the vastly different cars, from the t-Jets that he ran at Robby's. Unfortunately he had to bail after the round robin, due to family duties. The rest of the hard core racers carried on...except for NC's Vern Dew, who had some motor issues, and didn't have the time to get his G up to Mod Snuff. Shawn's better half, Kristi, arranged for sponsorship from Reynolds Metals, and everyone got a goodie bag from them. The new Viper chassis was now legal for our Bonded SS class, and the top three on the podium were driving them. A vote is underway to make them legal in our other magnet classes. 

Full pictorial race report:

http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/1-24-15.html



It was announced that Tom's BeachJet race has been moved to Feb 7th from the 21st, so it's a quick turn around for the club.

http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/toms.html


----------

